# I'm scared..



## pointy_toes (Dec 14, 2003)

Hey hey....it's pretty shocking all of this, to see so many young people affected with IBS.Though it's not confirmed, it's possible I might have IBS. I'm currently having tests done in a process of elimination, and so far the most likely are Celiac's or IBS. But yeah, I'm scared, just wanted to talk to teens who are going through something similar.Basically I don't know how this started. I became violently ill in July with severe pain, nausea and vomiting that left me exhausted for days afterwards. I usually never get that sick and thought it was the end of it, but in september I became ill again, with D added. It's really weird, when it's severe I get a heavy clenching feeling across my abdomen, bad wind pain and nausea from hell. Not as bad as before, but instead of getting better I just well, didn't recover. So yep, I became very depressed because the illness was intruding on all aspects of my life. My family and friends told me there was nothing wrong, and I was stressing myself out over nothing and making myself sick. I tried to believe them, and this began attempts to make myself better. I excercised, ate what I thought was right, drank as much as 3 litres of water a day, meditated, you name it. But nothing seemed to work, and I still felt sick and sore as ever, as well as furious.I began to feel suicidal after 9 weeks of feeling like this. I began to think that there was no name for what I have, that there was never going to be any relief or help. My family (mainly my mum) began to feel the pressure as well, seeing as I was waking them up at all hours of the night crying incessantly. The doctor was oh-so-supportive when I visited him. I had blood tests, an ultrasound and x-ray, and when they came back all clear I was basically told "that's it. They came back clear, there's nothing wrong with you. Tests don't lie, but people do". Lovely.This made things OH so much better. My depression along with everything else spiralled out of control and I was near to breaking point.







I began thinking of suicide every day because it seemed there was no relief or name for what was wrong with me. Well, after more than 3 months of this, the Dr. finally realised that I wasn't going to just take his word for things, and I'm seeing a specialist. I recently had an Endoscopy and Colonoscopy, along with 6 biopsies...preparing for that was fun, as I'm sure most of you know. I also had blood tests, so yup.I'm still scared though, because my symptoms have been so erratic and unpredictable. I'll have short spells of wellness and then become nauseated, have bad pain, or both without warning and this can go for a few hours to a few weeks non-stop. The symptoms have even changed now; instead of constant nausea I'll have a week of good health then become nauseated and have severe abdominal cramps and wind for as long as 2 or 3 weeks (usually a week before, during and after my period, which changed after I first became ill...weird). I'm not sure if I even have IBS, since my bowel movements (cringes...awkwardness) have been mainly normal. I got severe D 3 months ago, and a few weeks ago they were really pale, floaty and weird, but otherwise it's just been bad nausea, joint pain, severe tension in the jaw and neck (as if I was constantly gagging) wind pain, cramps in the upper, middle and rarely lower abdomen, and bloating. (feel a bit silly.)I've got info on both Celiac's and IBS, and the reason I reckon it could be IBS is because it has changed into a pattern with my periods, which I'm not sure Celiac's does. (I know, self diagnosing is unwise.)Anywho...if there is anyone else who has suffered similar things like I have and has any advice or just wants to talk, I would really love that. *Shuffles off*


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

I'm sorry. It was kinda the same when I got diagnosed. You could very well be stressing yourself out, and having IBS symptoms feed off it. It can be a vicious cycle. Depression...ask your doctor if you can go on a mild mood elevator. They help. Try to eat really well, see a dietician, they can help you. Use a journal, write down what you eat, then write down if you get sick. This can help you figure out what ur triggers are. !!!!Avoid!!!!!! chocolate, carbonated beverages and caffeine. U can talk to me whenever u need to, i-m me at singergurl1100.Good Luck.


----------



## Cmagus (Jan 12, 2004)

Im in the same boat im 19 and I'm going through tests right now to find out I think i've had it for about 3 years now.I also suffer from anxiety and depression from this and unfortunatly was not able to go to college this year because of it.It's tough im completely stressed out to the max I don't know what to think anymore and it's just tearing me apart.I havent been able to work I don't go anywhere hardly and it really is getting to me and I have no idea what to do.I've tried everything from special diets to pills you name it but nothing ever changes.haha that felt better to get that out!


----------



## aliclaire (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear about your trouble with IBS, I really am. It sounds like you have had a terrible bout with this, if it really is IBS that you have. It's good to have a support group here though. It's enough that you were going through the pain, but for a doctor to completely blindside even makes me livid.I have had IBS for the past three years, but up until recently I have had no idea what it was. It was only a few weeks ago that my mother finally decided to tell me about it. I received it from her, it's hereditary in my family. I have always had trouble after eating certain foods, meat, sweets, alcohol, and so on, but now that I finally know what it is, I can supress it. At least a little bit. My period hasn't changed, but that's simply because I'm on birth control. I found that when I went on birth control my symptoms let up for a little while, although I was also under little stress at the time.Depression is also something that I have been suffering with. Especially within the past three weeks my life has been chaotic, and with exams looming up before me, my IBS has been acting up twice as usual to the point that I haven't eaten a decent meal in weeks. The one major symptom I have is abdominal pain, and lots of it. Just two nights ago I found myself on the floor in tears. My best friend called and I think I scared the wits out of him. It had never been that bad before. He thinks that it could even be something different from IBS, and is pushing me to get some tests done. Another friend has ulceratic celitus, and I can sometimes talk to her about what we're going through.However, I like to believe that although there is no cure, that there is hope. I have to agree that it is crazy to see just how many teens are affected by this, and it's a shame that it has to be such a huge part of our lives, especially in these years. I'm almost 17 now, and I can already see how this is going to affect the rest of my life, but like everything else, I'll have to accept it, and learn to deal with it in my own way, and in time, the same thing could happen for you. I'm beginning to learn that the key is not to look at IBS like it's a problem that'll be the end of you, but rather to just acknowledge it, treat it, and try to live normally. After all that you've been through, I hope that they can find something that will help you. Take a breather; take care.Ali


----------

